# Newfoundland Salt & Pepper Cap



## Pat Stamarski

Hi I'm Pat Stamarski and I live in Kingston Ontario Canada. On a recent trip to Newfoundland I saw a knitted cap called "Salt & Pepper". As I am a knitter I thought that it would be easy to get a pattern for this hat..Not so!
If anyone would have this pattern I would love to make it for my grown-up grandson and his son too. (I know that it comes in various sizes) Please help if you can, it would be very much appreciated.


----------



## knit1purl2

Hi Pat,

Welcome to this very informative and very addictive forum.

I googled "knit salt and pepper cap" and found one on Lion Brand. Here is the link: http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L0349.html

Is this the one you are looking for.


----------



## Sorlenna

http://www.shansneedleworks.com/shans_kits

This site has a kit for one...still looking for just a pattern. I like the style!


----------



## Sorlenna

Oh, what about this one?

http://thejoysofknitting.wordpress.com/2011/03/18/salt-n-pepper-hat/

She notes on her post about it that it's sometimes also called a fisherman's hat, so you might search that, too.


----------



## kareo

I've also seen those called Newsboy Caps. You may want to google for it under that name, too.


----------



## Oakley

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, what about this one?
> 
> http://thejoysofknitting.wordpress.com/2011/03/18/salt-n-pepper-hat/
> 
> She notes on her post about it that it's sometimes also called a fisherman's hat, so you might search that, too.


This is also the one that I found, but you beat me to it!!
Welcome to the forum from another KP member living in Kingston, Ontario.


----------



## Pat Stamarski

That is exactly the pattern, but there are no instructions to assemble it...would really like to have a "pattern book" instruction.


----------



## Pat Stamarski

No this one is a touque...need a cap.


----------



## marilyngf

Hi Pat...welcome to the forum. I am sure you will find exactly what you are looking for here.


----------



## wagytails

Hello and welcome from Texas.


----------



## raqeth

Welcome! Here is one and tells you where you can find it....
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/salt-and-pepper-cap


----------



## Patty Sutter

Welcome from northern Michoigan.


----------



## Hazel Anne

Hello Pat and welcome from London in England.


----------



## Fun-Knitter

Did you get the instructions on assembling the salt and pepper hat - if so can you share them with me please.



Pat Stamarski said:


> That is exactly the pattern, but there are no instructions to assemble it...would really like to have a "pattern book" instruction.


----------



## Pat Stamarski

I had my sister send her cap from Idaho. So here goes...what I figured out. 
Cut plastic from a margarine container the size of the peak, as it has a natural curve. (I made a pattern on cardboard first using the natural shape of the peak as a guide.) Sew the open side enclosing the plastic shape.
Center the peak on the front of the main cap (which has been sewn up the back) with the up side and the cap together with the cap. (I slightly stretched the ribbing) Sew the already sewn edge of the peak to the cast on edge of the ribbing of the cap.
With the peak still "up" sew the cast on and cast off sides of the peak to the ribbing of the cap(it will then slightly fold the ribbing under when the peak is in place.
Find the middle of the peak and bring the cap forward and tack it with a few stitches to hold it in place.
Place the button(I use a Canadian penny) in the middle and sew it in.
You are finished...enjoy my friend.


----------



## Fun-Knitter

Thanks so much



Pat Stamarski said:


> I had my sister send her cap from Idaho. So here goes...what I figured out.
> Cut plastic from a margarine container the size of the peak, as it has a natural curve. (I made a pattern on cardboard first using the natural shape of the peak as a guide.) Sew the open side enclosing the plastic shape.
> Center the peak on the front of the main cap (which has been sewn up the back) with the up side and the cap together with the cap. (I slightly stretched the ribbing) Sew the already sewn edge of the peak to the cast on edge of the ribbing of the cap.
> With the peak still "up" sew the cast on and cast off sides of the peak to the ribbing of the cap(it will then slightly fold the ribbing under when the peak is in place.
> Find the middle of the peak and bring the cap forward and tack it with a few stitches to hold it in place.
> Place the button(I use a Canadian penny) in the middle and sew it in.
> You are finished...enjoy my friend.


----------



## Pat Stamarski

I hope my instructions help. (I think I could have followed them, if I had have had them in the first place.) It's a great hat, and can easily be made larger by adding 10 more stitches. (which I have done)and following the same instructions. I used Patons Classic Wool and it worked out just fine. Good luck


----------



## Fun-Knitter

Quite helpful Thanks so much


----------

